# Used Car Recommendations ?



## oxymoron (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I'm new here and I am planning to buy a used car in Dubai. I've found and looked at many articles, news forum posts etc on the web about which used cars of which brands are preferable in terms of safety and cost for maintenance, spare parts etc, but I am a bit confused. 

Everyone says old models of Toyota Camry, Corolla or Yaris or any other Japanese car to buy. But as I search on web there are more beautiful options under 25k. For example BMW 3 series, Volvo S series or Seat Leon as a hatchback.

What do you think? Is there anyone in the forum, whose interest is cars and maybe even doing related job? I appreciate everyone who's gonna give any ideas about my query.

By the way I am looking for used cars up to 25k dirhams. I plan to go for a much better one after I get used to Dubai traffic culture. 

Thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

oxymoron said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm new here and I am planning to buy a used car in Dubai. I've found and looked at many articles, news forum posts etc on the web about which used cars of which brands are preferable in terms of safety and cost for maintenance, spare parts etc, but I am a bit confused.
> 
> ...


For 25k a month you can get a great new car, why go second hand? A G63 has your name all over it. Good luck!


----------



## oxymoron (Feb 22, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> For 25k a month you can get a great new car, why go second hand? A G63 has your name all over it. Good luck!


thanks for the reply, I guess by 'a month' you mean 'amount' and I am not sure I understood what you are trying to say with the sentence starting with A G63?


----------



## mungret (Jan 27, 2016)

You will be taking a very brave decision to buy a car for under that amount, people over here do not look after their cars. I would avoid Dubizzle and look to buy from a dealer. Ask them to put the car through an RTA inspection but also ask for proof of maintenance. Check the maintenance with the that manufacturers schedule. 

Also do research on the cars that you like and see what to look out for and what should be repaired by now. I use the honestjohn website in the UK to find faults that develop and also recalls. If you can narrow your search down to one or two types of cars you like, then you can haggle with people here, there's a lot of used cars out there. Search for cars at 35K AED and haggle.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Something tells me that there will be a 'flood' of slightly water damaged motors being sold on dubizzle soon..........


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Something tells me that there will be a 'flood' of slightly water damaged motors being sold on dubizzle soon..........


Haha doubtful as you need pay to advertise cars there


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

mungret said:


> You will be taking a very brave decision to buy a car for under that amount, people over here do not look after their cars. I would avoid Dubizzle and look to buy from a dealer. Ask them to put the car through an RTA inspection but also ask for proof of maintenance. Check the maintenance with the that manufacturers schedule.
> 
> Also do research on the cars that you like and see what to look out for and what should be repaired by now. I use the honestjohn website in the UK to find faults that develop and also recalls. If you can narrow your search down to one or two types of cars you like, then you can haggle with people here, there's a lot of used cars out there. Search for cars at 35K AED and haggle.


You can find good cars here for under 15k, let alone 25  

I tend to buy 4x4s for 10-15k, run them around the desert for 3-6 months and sell on again - if you're careful to choose a good example of a popular model and do some basic maintenance and/or upgrades you can nearly always turn a small (3-5k) profit. I'm on number 7..


----------

